# TeVii S470 DVBS Karte und MythTv

## deranonyme

Hallo

Da ich mir ein M2N Mainboard von ASUS gegönnte habe konnte ich meine Technosat Skystar 2 nicht mehr nutzen, da ich jetzt PCI 2.2 Slots habe, die keine 5 Volt mehr anbieten. Also habe ich mich belesen und gefunden das die TeVii S470 vom Kernel unterstützt wird. Denkste wenn ich den derzeitigen stabel 2.6.34-r6 nutze bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```
Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885 driver version 0.0.2 loaded

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] enabled at IRQ 19

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: CORE cx23885[0]: subsystem: d470:9022, board: TeVii S470 [card=15,autodetected]

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885_dvb_register() allocating 1 frontend(s)

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885[0]: cx23885 based dvb card

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: DVB: Unable to find symbol ds3000_attach()

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885[0]: frontend initialization failed

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885_dvb_register() dvb_register failed err = -1

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885_dev_setup() Failed to register dvb adapters on VID_B

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885_dev_checkrevision() Hardware revision = 0xb0

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885[0]/0: found at 0000:03:00.0, rev: 2, irq: 19, latency: 0, mmio: 0xdfe00000

Sep  9 17:27:16 franks kernel: cx23885 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
```

Deshalb meine Frage: hat jemand diese Karte unter Gentoo zum Laufen gebracht und wie?

Danke Frank

----------

## Dorsai!

Lad dir die Quellen des DVB-S2 Stacks von

http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin

herunter und kompilier die Module.

Falls du Genkernel nutzt bau danach das Initramfs neu mit:

```
genkernel initramfs
```

Edit/Ergänzung:

Es sieht für mich so aus, als würde deine aktuelle Revision einen anderen Tuner nutzen oder anders minimal abweichen. Darum obiger Vorschlag. Meistens sind aktuelle Revisionen von eigentlich im Kernel unterstützten Karten im Liplianin Zwei schon unterstützt.

----------

## deranonyme

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Lad dir die Quellen des DVB-S2 Stacks von
> 
> http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin
> 
> herunter und kompilier die Module.
> ...

 

Das ist das Ergebnis:

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tuner-xc2028.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tuner-simple.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tuner-types.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/mt20xx.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tda8290.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tea5767.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tea5761.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tda9887.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/tda827x.o

  CC [M]  /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/au0828-core.o

In file included from /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/au0828.h:22,

                 from /home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/au0828-core.c:29:

include/linux/usb.h:1384: error: static declaration of 'usb_buffer_alloc' follows non-static declaration

include/linux/usb.h:1378: note: previous declaration of 'usb_buffer_alloc' was here

include/linux/usb.h:1389: error: static declaration of 'usb_buffer_free' follows non-static declaration

include/linux/usb.h:1380: note: previous declaration of 'usb_buffer_free' was here

make[3]: *** [/home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l/au0828-core.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6'

make[1]: *** [default] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/frank/test/s2-liplianin-8c8997d531c6/v4l'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

```

Irgendwie sitze ich fest. Hatte gestern mit der 2.6.34-r1 einen laufenden Treiber, der aber immer noch noch keinen Sendersuchlauf hinbekam.

Frank

----------

## boris64

Ich habe diese Karte ebenso und die funktioniert seit

Kernel-2.6.33 (oder war's .34?) mit dem im Kernel 

vorhandenen Modul cx23885 ohne Probleme.

Du hast da auch eine Fehlermeldung, sieht irgendwie aus, als ob

dir irgendwas fehlen(?) würde.

```
...

DVB: Unable to find symbol ds3000_attach()...

```

Hast du die benötigte Firmware installiert?

(dvb-fe-ds3000.fw -> http://tevii.com/tevii_ds3000.tar.gz)

So würde das ganze aussehen, wenn's klappt.

```
[    1.095954] cx23885 driver version 0.0.2 loaded

[    1.095973] cx23885 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.096293] CORE cx23885[0]: subsystem: d470:9022, board: TeVii S470 [card=15,autodetected]

[    1.223733] cx23885_dvb_register() allocating 1 frontend(s)

[    1.223736] cx23885[0]: cx23885 based dvb card

[    1.225209] DVB: registering new adapter (cx23885[0])

[    1.252323] cx23885_dev_checkrevision() Hardware revision = 0xb0

[    1.252330] cx23885[0]/0: found at 0000:04:00.0, rev: 2, irq: 16, latency: 0, mmio: 0xfea00000

[    1.252337] cx23885 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.252406] cx23885 0000:04:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
```

----------

## deranonyme

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Ich habe diese Karte ebenso und die funktioniert seit
> 
> Kernel-2.6.33 (oder war's .34?) mit dem im Kernel 
> 
> vorhandenen Modul cx23885 ohne Probleme.
> ...

 

Ja, die Firmware hab ich. 

Kernel hab ich so konfiguriert:

```
Device Drivers  --->

 Multimedia support  --->

  <*>   Video For Linux 

  <*>   DVB for Linux

  [*]   Load and attach frontend and tuner driver modules as needed

  [*]   Video capture adapters  --->

    [*]   Autoselect pertinent encoders/decoders and other helper chips

    <M>   Conexant cx23885 (2388x successor) support

```

Kannst du mal mit deiner Config vergleichen? Bei mir versucht er dann immer ein nicht vorhandenes Frontend zu laden.

Danke Frank

----------

## boris64

Hm, meine Config ist dieselbe (abgesehen davon,

dass ich alles im Kernel habe [*])

----------

## deranonyme

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Hm, meine Config ist dieselbe (abgesehen davon,
> 
> dass ich alles im Kernel habe [*])

 

Weißt du noch von welcher Quelle du die Firmware hast? Tevii selbst oder eher liplianin?

Danke Frank

----------

## boris64

Diese hier (also direkt von Tevii)

-> http://tevii.com/tevii_ds3000.tar.gz

----------

## deranonyme

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Diese hier (also direkt von Tevii)
> 
> -> http://tevii.com/tevii_ds3000.tar.gz

 

Hast du auch ein 64 Bit AMD System? Sonst fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Frank

----------

## boris64

Jau. Hast du eventuell mal einen neueren Kernel ausprobiert?

----------

## deranonyme

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> Jau. Hast du eventuell mal einen neueren Kernel ausprobiert?

 

Noch nicht, aber der 2.6.35-gentoo-r5 liegt bereit.

Ok hier das gute Ergebnis mit 2.6.34-r6:

```
Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: cx23885 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: CORE cx23885[0]: subsystem: d470:9022, board: TeVii S470 [card=15,autodetected]

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: cx23885_dvb_register() allocating 1 frontend(s)

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: cx23885[0]: cx23885 based dvb card

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: DS3000 chip version: 0.192 attached.

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: DVB: registering new adapter (cx23885[0])

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Montage Technology DS3000/TS2020)...

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: cx23885_dev_checkrevision() Hardware revision = 0xb0

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: cx23885[0]/0: found at 0000:03:00.0, rev: 2, irq: 19, latency: 0, mmio: 0xdfe00000

Sep  9 21:12:33 franks kernel: cx23885 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64
```

Das sollte stimmen! Danke

Und hier das Problem:

```
 # dvbscan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E -vv

scanning /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 12551500 V 22000000 5

>>> tune to: 12551:v:0:22000

DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 13V, hiband (index 2)

DVB-S IF freq is 1951500

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

>>> tune to: 12551:v:0:22000 (tuning failed)

DiSEqC: switch pos 0, 13V, hiband (index 2)

DVB-S IF freq is 1951500

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

>>> tuning status == 0x00

WARNING: >>> tuning failed!!!

ERROR: initial tuning failed

dumping lists (0 services)

Done.

```

Ich kann keine Sender abstimmen. Hast du da noch einen Tip? Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe sollt die Karte defekt sein  :Smile: 

Frank

----------

## boris64

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Ok hier das gute Ergebnis mit 2.6.34-r6:
> 
> 

 

Huh, hat's jetzt doch mit dem alten Kernel funktioniert?

Wenn ja, wo war der Haken?

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Ich kann keine Sender abstimmen. Hast du da noch einen Tip? Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe sollt die Karte defekt sein 
> 
> Frank

 

Antennenkabel dran? Ok, nur'n Scherz?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenn ja, hast du die Karte mal unter einem anderen System

(z.B.Windows) ausprobiert? Eventuell gibt's ja auch irgendeine

Linux-LiveCD mit aktuellem Kernel und dvbapps. 

Oder hast du mal mit einem anderen Programm (z.B. Kaffeine!)

nach Sendern gesucht? Von einem Hardware-Fehler würde 

ich eher als letztes ausgehen (oder hast du da für deinen 

Verdacht eine überzeugende Quelle?).

----------

## deranonyme

 *boris64 wrote:*   

>  *deranonyme wrote:*   Ok hier das gute Ergebnis mit 2.6.34-r6:
> 
>  
> 
> Huh, hat's jetzt doch mit dem alten Kernel funktioniert?
> ...

 

Keine Ahnung. vielleicht war es das make clean vorher?

 *boris64 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *deranonyme wrote:*   Ich kann keine Sender abstimmen. Hast du da noch einen Tip? Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe sollt die Karte defekt sein 
> 
> Frank 
> ...

 

Ich bin ein schlechter Mensch ich habe nur Linux! Und Mythubuntu bringt genau meinen Fehler den ich vorher hatte. Kaffeine "Findet kein passendes Gerät".   :Sad: 

Ok, muss jetzt erst mal Geld verdienen. 

Frank

----------

